

New Firefox OS Images - olsn
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/19/omg-new-firefox-os-images/

======
ryusage
Interesting. It looks nice enough, but I wonder how well it will be able to
differentiate itself from Android?

I guess, at any rate, it's good to have some more competition in the mobile
space.

~~~
zengr
"how well it will be able to differentiate itself from Android"

I think, two reasons:

1\. Its a browser, so no native code. This will attract more developers.
Building apps will be easy for web developers.

2\. Companies like HTC, Samsung. They will try to go with this and not with
Google's Android.

~~~
wmf
Virtually all Firefox OS apps should also run on Android (maybe with a trivial
wrapper), but Android apps will not run on Firefox OS. This sounds like a
problem for developer adoption.

I would also say that building Web apps is easier only if you don't care about
the resulting quality (e.g. buttery smoothness).

